
The “thin edge of the wedge” strategy - revorad
http://cdixon.org/2010/12/26/the-thin-edge-of-the-wedge-strategy/
======
stan_d
It is one way of saying: find way to get traction first and then have bigger
vision later.

------
cletus
This is really a long way of saying "deliver a MVP (minimum visible product)
ASAP" or "ship early, ship often". Nothing new there.

~~~
SupremumLimit
I didn't read it that way. I think he points out that sometimes you have to
come up with a feature that wasn't in your original vision for the product in
order to gain initial traction. I think it's a good thing to keep in mind -
you don't have to gain traction solely through marketing effort.

